
A space elevator to the moon could be doable – and surprisingly cheap - RickJWagner
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/space-elevator-moon-could-be-doable-surprisingly-cheap-ncna1051496
======
rwmj
I think a better link might be the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1908.09339.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1908.09339.pdf)
Surprisingly (given the very bold claims) it comes from a reputable source.

------
ColinWright
One major problem with the classical Earth based Space Elevator is the problem
of security. It wouldn't take much (relatively speaking) for a terrorist
organisation to create a credible threat.

A Moon-based Space Elevator wouldn't have that problem.

